# Does Anyone Kknow What Questions They Ask At AKU Interview?? And Any Tips On Getting Admission In AKU?



## lybaa (Mar 17, 2018)

If anyone is studying there please help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey lybaa,

I'm currently studying there and just got in last year. I wrote an entire 60 or so pages long guide based on my experience, covering pretty much everything I felt the readers should know. Here's the link: https://goo.gl/Q4e8Wg

I'm sure most of your questions will be answered by going through. Feel free to ask me any particular questions you may have at [email protected]

And ignore posts by trolls on this forum. There's a particular user here who tends to raise allegations against other users and tries to damage their reputation here. 

Anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

Lybaa give him your number also and then see what will happen.


----------



## bilalnaseem (Mar 9, 2018)

Ek aor dil lagi for adenosine . Mubarak ho adenosine .


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

1. I do not ask for numbers from anyone online nor am I interested in doing so.
2. Those who have actually contacted me for help on this forum and elsewhere can vouch for the fact that I do not partake in any unnecessary conversation.
3. You've been banned several times and the moderators know that you're a troll, and so does anyone else on this forum.
4. It is humbly requested that you keep this place clean and let genuine future students discuss their issues.
5. If not, you know that whatever you post will simply be ignored by all of us and nothing you do can deter us from seeking each other's help.


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

adenosine you should get award for your drama. You are an excellent actor.


----------



## bilalnaseem (Mar 9, 2018)

If u are inocent then prove it


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

He cant prove it he is a liar.


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

Adenosine is vulgar


----------



## MAHROSH ALI (Feb 20, 2018)

Recently some higher authorities of AKU just visited our college and they were telling us about AKU like who can apply and how can apply ?? etc so what i came to know about the interview is this that interview is totally personal where they will ask general questions about u and your interests on the bases of which u will b judge and mark accordingly where the are giving more importance to co-curricular activities and relevant activities


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

adenosine sy pocho balky usko nmbr dy do vo khod bat kr ly ga uska yay pasandida kam hy


----------

